# .



## -AlphaLupi (Feb 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 28, 2017)

First of all, details. Where, when, how much, application (if necessary) deadline, you get the picture (I've planned a few too many trips in my years, I don't wing shit).
Second, if I can, then I would love to (although if Kage found out about half of my Unpublished Video Hell, then maybe I'd be banned... IDK), but I need to put a plan on paper.
Third, it would be an honor...


----------

